# My Collection (So Far)



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

As I've said before, I have been smoking cigars for off and on for the last 2 years. That only consisted of going to the cigar shop and buying a single when I wanted to smoke one that night. I would smoke a cigar once every other week - if that. However, I fell in love with the hobby back in May of this year and I've been flying down the so called "slope".

Here is the Humidor that I purchased from a guy locally that I found on Craigslist.



















Here is my stash as of this afternoon. I have been buying mostly singles from the local B&M (Romeo's Pipes & Tobacco) and 5 packs from online. I have also received about 15 of these via Bombs (Shuckins), PIFs (Cigar Rat), and a local gentleman that I met at the B&M who gave me some of his so I could try a more wide array (i.e. the CC Cohiba :laugh.





































Can't wait to start buying boxes of sticks and to see where this hobby ends up. I've also got a 10 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails and a 10 pack of Oliva Serie O Maduro Robustos coming early next week to add.

Really and truly though, I just wanted to say THANK YOU to each of you for all the support, answers, suggestions, and Passes that you have all helped me with. I couldn't have come this far without each of you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lookin good man. Take your time and enjoy sampling all those brands! my only tip is dot start buying lots until you've sampled a ton. I did, and occasionally ended up with ten or more of a cigar I realized i didn't like all that much in comparison to sticks I tried later!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, Derek. I've had a few people tell me that and that is what I'm sticking to. I ordered the 10 Olivas and Diesels because I've tried both of them a few times and loved them. I almost bought boxes but decided against it until I get a good sample of everything across the industry.

I like the 5 packs because it gives me a chance to smoke 1 now, 1 six months from now, 1 at a year, etc to get a feel for how they age.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking set-up. I love the variety! I know a lot of people go with the try before you buy, but not me. I've been buying boxes blind for a while now, and I don't think I've regretted any of them.  I've got a wide array of sticks and just buy whatever is the deal of the moment. I've also found some really great sticks this way, but to each their own. Also, I've got a pretty good idea of what I like, and I can read peoples reviews and trust certain peoples taste to set me straight!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking good, my man! Some nice sticks in there!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a really nice looking box - inside and out. You got to love Craigslist.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

great looking stash! Love to see all the cigar ****. You have such a huge variety, and when you get around to smoking that organic placencia thing let me know how it is, im kinda a sucker for things that say organic and it souls like we have similar taste seeing as lot like the diesel unholy cocktails so much.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Collection so far!!!! Be very careful on the slope!!!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!! Austin, I'll smoke the organic tonight and let you know.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Love that box. What a great find and I love the variety you have. Can't go wrong with those 10 pack purchases. A lot of those are up my flavor alley as well which leads me to ask have you tried Oliva V series?

Enjoy!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

looking good brandon!

i'd like a closer look at the band on that cohiba though...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

shuckins said:


> looking good brandon!
> 
> i'd like a closer look at the band on that cohiba though...


Funny you mention that, I was just thinking I should ask the resident experts if this is a real CC or not. I'll post a close up of it tonight on here. Thanks!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

shuckins said:


> looking good brandon!
> 
> *i'd like a closer look at the band on that cohiba though*...


Yup! try pressing ctrl + several times, I love that function. It appears to lack a row of dots.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yup! try pressing ctrl + several times, I love that function. It appears to lack a row of dots.


.....oh great. I'll get a better pic up here soon. (crossing fingers)


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> Thanks guys!! Austin, I'll smoke the organic tonight and let you know.


gracias amigo!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Just bought the same humi on eBay! Cuban crafters?

Well the one I got sent has some slight damage so there sending another


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

lebz said:


> Just bought the same humi on eBay! Cuban crafters?
> 
> Well the one I got sent has some slight damage so there sending another


That's the one! I love it!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good Bro, keep up the good work on ya smokes.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> A lot of those are up my flavor alley as well which leads me to ask have you tried Oliva V series?


I haven't had the opportunity to try a V yet. I really want to but the B&M is always out of stock. Ugh!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yup! try pressing ctrl + several times, I love that function. It appears to lack a row of dots.


I haven't been able to get a good close up yet guys. I'm going to attach the macro lens soon and put some on here.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

fanman1 said:


> gracias amigo!


Sorry buddy - didn't get a chance to smoke it last night. Will try tonight though.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I haven't been able to get a good close up yet guys. I'm going to attach the macro lens soon and put some on here.


No need for the macro lens. I can tell from the pic attached, it only has two rows of dots. I live and work in Iraq where fauxhibas run rampant. They finally wised up though and the fauxhibas that we have now have embossed, raised "COHIBA" letters and three rows of dots. They are catching on. The real stickler though is the fact that it only has two rows of dots above "COHIBA". I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think you have a counterfeit on you hands. However, I know many folks that smoke them. Might go great with a cold beer and lawnmower. Since I'm originally from MS, we mix those two (beer and lawnmowers) regularly so no worries there...especially since you are from AR. You probably already know what I mean.

As for the humidor/collection, it's a very nice start to this very bad hobby. My wife absolutely hates cigars, but I've got a nice little stash over here in Iraq where I'm "free" to do as I please, but in her words "You better leave that $hit there when you come home!"

Kevin


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

I see the slope... lol


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

smirak said:


> No need for the macro lens. I can tell from the pic attached, it only has two rows of dots. I live and work in Iraq where fauxhibas run rampant. They finally wised up though and the fauxhibas that we have now have embossed, raised "COHIBA" letters and three rows of dots. They are catching on. The real stickler though is the fact that it only has two rows of dots above "COHIBA". I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think you have a counterfeit on you hands.


Suck


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Suck


No, not suck. Save the stick for when some of your friends come over and watch them fight over a "cuban cigar".

Got one in my humidor right now that I'm breaking out for tonight's gathering of "Cigars Under the Stars, Iraq Meeting". I'm sure it'll get smoked.

Kevin


----------

